# Refugium plants



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So after doing a bit of research I've found that a lot of people keep live sand, a chunk of rock and some type of macroalgae or plant in there. I was wondering if this is the ideal setup and if so what is the best plant for a refugium and where I could get one? I haven't seen anything at my LFS for marine plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

There are quite a few macros to put in there. But for the most part its, Cheato, Caulpera, Halameda.
http://live-plants.com/


----------

